# Windows 7 neu aufsetzen - SSD und HDD komplett löschen



## newuserclk (11. Juni 2012)

*Windows 7 neu aufsetzen - SSD und HDD komplett löschen*

Hallo zusammen,
hab mir nen' neuen Rechner gekauft mit ner SSD (Samsung 830 128GB) und ner HDD (WD).
Jetzt hab ich ganz eifrig Windows 7 auf der SSD installiert. Gleichzeitig aber auch leider die Bootsection oder wie das heißt auf der HDD.
Zudem hab ich noch am Anfang gleich ganz unnütz viele Programme installiert, sodass ich das Ganze jetzt nochmal von vorne machen will.
Soll heißen:
- HDD komplett löschen (wie Fabrikzustand)
- SSD komplett löschen (wie Fabrikzustand, ohne das die SSD irgendeinen Schaden nimmt)
- Windows 7 auf der SSD nochmals installieren, während die HDD abgesteckt ist

Ich bräuchte jetzt ne genaue Schritt-für-Schritt Anleitung, wie ich das machen muss.
Gerade bei der SSD bin ich vorsichtig, da man ja bestimmte Sachen soweit mir das bekannt ist, beachten muss.

Vielen Dank!


----------



## mmayr (11. Juni 2012)

Win Cd rein, beide Laufwerke formatieren, HDD abklemmen, Win installieren, HDD wieder anklemmen!


----------



## ich111 (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Windows 7 neu aufsetzen - SSD und HDD komplett löschen*

In der Windows Systemwiederherstellungskonsole(Windows DVD --> Reperaturoptionen) kann man die SSD ganz gut formatieren ohne, dass sich Windows 100MB krallt: Einfach Diskpart eingeben und dann 

_list disk_

_select disk n_  (die Zahl die unter list disk für die SSD angegeben wird für n eingeben)

_clean all_
_
list partition_

 Diskpart wird jetzt anzeigen, dass es keine Partitionen finden kann.  Jetzt muss eine neue Partition mit korrektem Alignment auf Sektor 2048  angelegt werden (Die 1024 im Befehl ist richtig):

_create partition primary align=1024_

  Darauf erstellt Diskpart eine für SSDs optimierte primäre Partition.  Wenn die SSD als Datenträger für das Betriebssystem genutzt werden soll,  muss diese Partition noch aktiv gesetzt werden:

 active

Dann noch ein paar Tweaks (die Partitionierung habe ich auch daraus geklaut): http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...konfiguration-und-handhabung-von-windows.html


----------



## newuserclk (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Windows 7 neu aufsetzen - SSD und HDD komplett löschen*

@ich111

So ähnlich hab ich das auch schon von jemand anderem gehört, allerdings meinte er ich müsse das mit der HDD machen, also
_- SSD abstecken
- DISKPART eigeben, [Enter] drücken,_ _
dann nacheinander folgende Befehle tippen und jeweils [Enter] drücken:
- LIST DISK (zeigt die Nummer deiner HDD)
- SELECT DISK X (X ist die Datenträgernummer)
- LIST PART (zeigt die Partitionsnummern)
- SELECT PART X (X ist die Nummer)
- INACTIVE
- EXIT

- PC ausschalten._ _
- SSD anschließen, HDD abstecken !
- Booten mit der Win7 DVD und dann installieren.
(Da die SSD schon formatiert ist, sollte Windows jetzt keine eigene Systempartition mehr erstellen.)
- Nach der Installation HDD anschließen, initialisieren/formatieren.
(Das vorherige Windows wird im Ordner Windows Old abgelegt, übernehme den Besitz und lösche ihn)

Du solltest bei Punkt 6 auch Formatieren können, das erspart das  nachträgliche Löschen von Windows Old, führt aber zu einer 100 MB  Systempartition. 		_ 


Jetzt bin ich irgendwie etwas überfragt :S


----------



## ich111 (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Windows 7 neu aufsetzen - SSD und HDD komplett löschen*

Jo die HDD solltest du vorher inaktiv schalten, dann die HDD ab und das was ich zur SSD geschrieben habe


----------



## mmayr (11. Juni 2012)

Was habt ihr für ein Problem mit der 100 MB Partition? Die Fällen doch wirklich nicht ins Gewicht!


----------



## ich111 (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Windows 7 neu aufsetzen - SSD und HDD komplett löschen*

Die stört und Diskpart ist auch nicht wirklich schwer zu bedienen


----------



## mmayr (11. Juni 2012)

ich111 schrieb:
			
		

> Die stört und Diskpart ist auch nicht wirklich schwer zu bedienen



Mich stört die nicht! Seh sie ja nicht!


----------



## newuserclk (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Windows 7 neu aufsetzen - SSD und HDD komplett löschen*

Okay, dann noch einmal für mich gesamt ^^

1) Ich mache das, was ich geschrieben hab, bis zu dem Punkt, dass ich die HDD abschließe und die SSD anschließe
2) Dann formatiere ich die SSD und gebe das ein, was du gepostet hast.
3) Wenns installiert ist, die HDD wieder ran.
So korrekt?

Hab dann aber noch zwei Fragen:

1) Wie genau formatiere ich die SSD bzw. gebe die Befehle ein, also unter welchem Punkt?
Formatiert er dann nach dem eingeben der Befehle automatisch oder wie?

2) Gebe ich das "active" direkt nach dem "_create partition primary align=1024" ein? _Und wird dann anschließend formatiert?

Zu der Reihenfolge müsstest du nochmal was sagen bitte 

@mmayr:
Also sind die 100 MB im Prinzip egal?


----------



## ich111 (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Windows 7 neu aufsetzen - SSD und HDD komplett löschen*

Nein das was ich geschrieben habe ist die Formatierung der SSD, also das create partition primary align=1024.
Und mit aktiv sorgst du dafür, dass das System von der SSD startet.
Dann Windows installieren und dann die HDD dran

Edit: Mit _clean all_ kannst du auch deine gesammte HDD löschen


----------



## newuserclk (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Windows 7 neu aufsetzen - SSD und HDD komplett löschen*

an welcher stelle dann das clean all bei der HDD?


----------



## ich111 (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Windows 7 neu aufsetzen - SSD und HDD komplett löschen*

Mache einfach, dass was man dir geraten hat (ohne exit) und dann

_list disk_

_select disk n_ 

_clean all

_Dann die SSD


----------



## newuserclk (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Windows 7 neu aufsetzen - SSD und HDD komplett löschen*

Und nach clean all dann das exit?


----------



## ich111 (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Windows 7 neu aufsetzen - SSD und HDD komplett löschen*

Jo, normalerweise löscht clean all auch dass active, aber vorsichtshalber würde ich es trotzdem vorher machen


----------



## newuserclk (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Windows 7 neu aufsetzen - SSD und HDD komplett löschen*

Super, dann vielen DAnk


----------



## ich111 (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Windows 7 neu aufsetzen - SSD und HDD komplett löschen*

Kein Problem


----------



## dertourist48 (30. November 2012)

*AW: Windows 7 neu aufsetzen - SSD und HDD komplett löschen*

Ich versuche mittels diskpart ebenfalls meine SSD zu formatieren um anschließend Windows 7 zu installieren. Ich habe den clean all Befehl eingegeben. Allerdings habe ich nach ca. 10 Minuten keine Rückmeldung . Wie lange dauert denn die datenträger Bereinigung ?


----------



## dertourist48 (30. November 2012)

*AW: Windows 7 neu aufsetzen - SSD und HDD komplett löschen*

ok..hat alles wunderbar geklappt.


----------

